# compile.h and uname -a shows different kernel compiled date.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts,

I am completely out of ideas and need your expert advice on the same.

```
cat /usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/generated/compile.h
```

 and 

```
uname -a
```

 are showing 2 different compile dates for kernel.

cat /usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/generated/compile.h

/* This file is auto generated, version 8 */

/* SMP */

#define UTS_MACHINE "x86_64"

#define UTS_VERSION "#8 SMP Mon Sep 5 13:18:27 IST 2016"

#define LINUX_COMPILE_BY "root"

#define LINUX_COMPILE_HOST "livecd"

#define LINUX_COMPILER "gcc version 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4) "

# uname -a

Linux laxmi.optionfintech.com 4.4.6-gentoo #3 SMP Sun Jul 31 23:07:38 IST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2697 v3 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Why is this difference ? /usr/src/linux-4.4.6-gentoo/include/generated/compile.h shows the correct date since I compiled this yesterday only. I even tried rebuilding the kernel using lived but no go.

 Appreciate your help on this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

```
uname -a
```

is from your running kernel.  You may well have made your kernel on Mon Sep 5 13:18:27 IST 2016 but for some reason you are not using it.

Further, its not the first time.

uname -a says 4.4.6-gentoo #3. that's the 3rd build of 4.4.6-gentoo actually running. Yesterday, you had UTS_VERSION "#8 ..."  that's the 8th build.

Did you forget to mount /boot for the kernel install?

That's a popular one.  There are other kernel install issues.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy. I do not have a separate partition for /boot. I do have it under / . The mounts points I am using are as below :-

/dev/sda1 --> /

/dev/sda3 --> /var

/dev/sda4 --> /home and 

/dev/sda2 --> swap

I do have all of the above mounted.

I have no intention of NOT using the 4.4.6  kernel, please suggest how I can use it. I want to use the #8 VERSION.

Appreciate all your help.

----------

## manu_leo

```
# mount | grep /dev/sda

/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

/dev/sda3 on /var type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

/dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)
```

Under /boot, I see all the entries for Jul 31.

 *Quote:*   

>  /boot # ls -lth
> 
> total 19M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4.0K Sep  5 17:17 grub
> ...

 

Why these are not getting updated when I have re-compiled the kernel only yesterday. Completely out of ideas. 

Appreciate all your help guys.

----------

## krinn

because recompiling a kernel is not installing a kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

How do you make and install your kernel?

What commands did you use?

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Krinn and Neddy, this is what I use to recompile and rebuild the kernel :-

make menuconfig

make -j56 && make -j56 modules_install

make install

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

That should work unless the build process failed.

In your kernel tree does the file arch/x86/boot/bzImage exist?

If not the build failed and you didn't notice, possibly due to the -j56.  The error message scrolled off the screen.

If you don't have a bzImage, run the build with a plain make  It will only build one file at a time and stop immediately on fail, so you can see and post the failure message.

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Looks in /boot for kernels and writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg using what it found.

----------

